# Il ghiacciolo 10 lire



## xfactor (9 Febbraio 2011)

A piedi nudi si andava a comprare il ghiacciolo , si attraversava la  strada e si andava alla trattoria del pescatore, solo la Domenica prima  passavamo dai nonni e loro quando potevano ci davano la strenna! 10 lire  a testa ed era fantastico perchè aspettavamo il pomeriggio quando  faceva più caldo per poterlo comprare.Fanculo il coloranti, fanculo se  quello alla fragola era strapieno di E131, ..era domenica e non cerano  additivi che potevano fermarci.Con i calzoncini ed una canottiera (  tramandati dai fratelli che a loro volta erano stati dei cugini più  grandi), si attraversava la strada ad occhi chiusi, poche erano le  macchine , e le poche che passavano facevano un polverone che alla sera  l'acqua della vasca diventava marrone.La trattoria era il nostro  paradiso perchè ci sedavamo al tavolino, rotondo e mezzo arruginito e li  si facevano dei progetti per tutta la settimana. Quello che non ho mai  capito cazzo era che quando passava qualche bambino con il ghiacciolo  azzurro lo invidiavo , così dentro di me dicevo ..........Domenica  prossima lo compro azzurro ed intanto ero curioso di scoprire il gusto  di quel meraviglioso ghiacciolo dal colore che sembrava il cielo dopo il  temporale!


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> A piedi nudi si andava a comprare il ghiacciolo , si attraversava la strada e si andava alla trattoria del pescatore, solo la Domenica prima passavamo dai nonni e loro quando potevano ci davano la strenna! 10 lire a testa ed era fantastico perchè aspettavamo il pomeriggio quando faceva più caldo per poterlo comprare.Fanculo il coloranti, fanculo se quello alla fragola era strapieno di E131, ..era domenica e non cerano additivi che potevano fermarci.Con i calzoncini ed una canottiera ( tramandati dai fratelli che a loro volta erano stati dei cugini più grandi), si attraversava la strada ad occhi chiusi, poche erano le macchine , e le poche che passavano facevano un polverone che alla sera l'acqua della vasca diventava marrone.La trattoria era il nostro paradiso perchè ci sedavamo al tavolino, rotondo e mezzo arruginito e li si facevano dei progetti per tutta la settimana. Quello che non ho mai capito cazzo era che quando passava qualche bambino con il ghiacciolo azzurro lo invidiavo , così dentro di me dicevo ..........Domenica prossima lo compro azzurro ed intanto ero curioso di scoprire il gusto di quel meraviglioso ghiacciolo dal colore che sembrava il cielo dopo il temporale!


 :up::up: che bello!!! 
ma io il ghiacciolo non l'ho mai pagato dieci lire....


----------



## xfactor (9 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :up::up: che bello!!!
> ma io il ghiacciolo non l'ho mai pagato dieci lire....


è solo un ricordo..........


----------



## Amoremio (9 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> A piedi nudi si andava a comprare il ghiacciolo , si attraversava la strada e si andava alla trattoria del pescatore, solo la Domenica prima passavamo dai nonni e loro quando potevano ci davano la strenna! 10 lire a testa ed era fantastico perchè aspettavamo il pomeriggio quando faceva più caldo per poterlo comprare.Fanculo il coloranti, fanculo se quello alla fragola era strapieno di E131, ..era domenica e non cerano additivi che potevano fermarci.Con i calzoncini ed una canottiera ( tramandati dai fratelli che a loro volta erano stati dei cugini più grandi), si attraversava la strada ad occhi chiusi, poche erano le macchine , e le poche che passavano facevano un polverone che alla sera l'acqua della vasca diventava marrone.La trattoria era il nostro paradiso perchè ci sedavamo al tavolino, rotondo e mezzo arruginito e li si facevano dei progetti per tutta la settimana. Quello che non ho mai capito cazzo era che quando passava qualche bambino con il ghiacciolo azzurro lo invidiavo , così dentro di me dicevo ..........Domenica prossima lo compro azzurro ed intanto ero curioso di scoprire il gusto di quel meraviglioso ghiacciolo dal colore che sembrava il cielo dopo il temporale!


ai miei tempi il ghiacciolo più scrauso (non di marca, con l'incarto di plastica trasparente e ingredienti che probabilmente oggi sarebbero considerati tossici pure nei paesi del terzo mondo, ma tanto nessuno lo sapeva) costava almeno 70 lire
e il dramma era che era pure difficile trovarlo
perchè la maggior parte dei bar esibiva i prodotti dell'algida o dell'eldorado, significativamente più cari


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> è solo un ricordo..........


 cosa il ghiacciolo a 10 lire? 

cmq è davvero bello quello che hai scritto...


----------



## xfactor (9 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ai miei tempi il ghiacciolo più scrauso (non di marca, con l'incarto di plastica trasparente e ingredienti che probabilmente oggi sarebbero considerati tossici pure nei paesi del terzo mondo, ma tanto nessuno lo sapeva) costava almeno 70 lire
> e il dramma era che era pure difficile trovarlo
> perchè la maggior parte dei bar esibiva i prodotti dell'algida o dell'eldorado, significativamente più cari


Dipende dall'età che si ha!:dotto:


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Dipende dall'età che si ha!:dotto:


 esagerato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:carneval:


----------



## minnie (9 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> esagerato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:carneval:


Io ricordo quando la nonna ci dava la mancetta, e allora si scappava dal cortile per correre al bar per bere il bicchiere di "spuma" a 50 lire che mi faceva sentire tanto come i grandi.....


----------



## lothar57 (9 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Dipende dall'età che si ha!:dotto:


Ehm ehm lo ricordoi,male,pure io,e meglio non pensare quanti anni siano passati,come quando ho messo il piede la prima volta alla stadio,
Bologna-Inter,1962.........


----------



## xfactor (9 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Io ricordo quando la nonna ci dava la mancetta, e allora si scappava dal cortile per correre al bar per bere il bicchiere di "spuma" a 50 lire che mi faceva sentire tanto come i grandi.....


 
ti prego cambia avatar ........veramente detto con il cuore.


----------



## xfactor (9 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ehm ehm lo ricordoi,male,pure io,e meglio non pensare quanti anni siano passati,come quando ho messo il piede la prima volta alla stadio,
> Bologna-Inter,1962.........


 
San Siro 

inter- cagliari, credo fosse il 1971 ma non sono sicuro


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2011)

San Siro, Inter-Juventus, 1975 credo.


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2011)

ricordo il ghiacciolo a 50 Lire, la partita a flipper a 100 e il topolino a 200 lire. smisi di leggerlo quando arrivò a 400...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ricordo il ghiacciolo a 50 Lire, la partita a flipper a 100 e il topolino a 200 lire. smisi di leggerlo quando arrivò a 400...


anch'io ricordo il ghiacciolo a 50 lire

e anche le figurine a 50 lire


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> anch'io ricordo il ghiacciolo a 50 lire
> 
> e anche le figurine a 50 lire


vero... e ci regalavano gli album davanti a scuola...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vero... e ci regalavano gli album davanti a scuola...



esatto!


----------



## passante (9 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> esatto!


una volta mi ricordo che ci avevano dato i lion (lo snack) fuori da scuola  forse era appena uscito?


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ti prego cambia avatar ........veramente detto con il cuore.


 
... ok, in pausa pranzo mi dedico alla ricerca... povera topolina... cercherò qualcosa di adatto................


----------



## xfactor (10 Febbraio 2011)

........ quanto tempo è passato e quanta cellulite è passata sotto i ponti.............:rotfl:

ora tornate a lavorare !


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2011)

Buongiorno!!


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> vero... e ci regalavano gli album davanti a scuola...



Si però non erano quelli della Panini, erano quelli sfigati.....solo quello della panini era l'Album......e andavi a scuola con i doppioni e il foglietto di quaderno sul quale avevi segnato i numeri delle figurien che ti mancavano.

Uno dei giochi in cui ero un mago a vincere i doppioni degli altri era quello nel quale si mettevano le figurine su un tavolo e dando una manata sul tavolo stesso, vicino alla figurina, dovevi farla girare...più aumentava il numero delle figurine più era difficile....

Roma - Milan, Tribuna Tevere, 1 - 1


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Milan Roma 1977

Tifosa del Milan innamorata di Falcao......mio papà mi fece questo regalo stupendo:up:


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

Farfy, non mi tornano i conti però....sicura fosse il 1977 ??


----------



## xfactor (10 Febbraio 2011)

........è su quel tavolino ed in quella trattoria che si facevano i progetti. 
La capanna sugli alberi! 
Il  mio amico xxxxxx procurava le assi perchè il padre aveva una piccola  impresa edile, i chiodi e atrezzi vari andavamo a rubarli nelle case in  costruzione li vicindiavamo le case incostruzione , stavano occupando  la nostra terra , i nostri campi e dentro di noi ci dicevamo che era  l'ultima villa che costruivano ed invece......! Era una guerra , noi  piccoli che al massimo avevamo 7_8 anni facevamo di tutto per ostacolare  il proseguo dei lavori .Dalle bottiglie di birra vuote riempite di  urina che alla sera con il buio le tirevamo dentro agli appartamenti ,  alle bombe carta ( versione giornale con dentro mega cagate) al furto di  martelli , ed atrezzi vari! Comunque torniamo alla capanna ....... si  faceva affidamento sopratutto su yyyyyy perchè era bravo in matematica ,  quindi ci affidavamo alla sua testa per l'esecuzione dei lavori, mentre  il lavoro manuale era affidato a chi come noi poveri diavoli più che  sognare non eravamo capaci. La pianta che ormai era stufa di vederci era  una quercia che durante il periodo ci dava anche i suoi frutti e  visto  il grande potere lassativo ( se mangiate acerbe) ci aiutavano anche nel  reperire il materiale per fabricare le bombecarta!
..................


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfy, non mi tornano i conti però....sicura fosse il 1977 ??


Non certissima ma ero piccola credo intorno ai 7/8 anni...aspetto suggerimenti sull'anno esatto


----------



## xfactor (10 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!



Buon giorno cara!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfy, non mi tornano i conti però....sicura fosse il 1977 ??


Hai ragione tu ero un filino più grande allora. Ha giocato nella Roma dal 1980.......quindi avevo ben 10/11 anni...Mi ricordavo più piccola


----------



## xfactor (10 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si però non erano quelli della Panini, erano quelli sfigati.....solo quello della panini era l'Album......e andavi a scuola con i doppioni e il foglietto di quaderno sul quale avevi segnato i numeri delle figurien che ti mancavano.
> 
> Uno dei giochi in cui ero un mago a vincere i doppioni degli altri era quello nel quale si mettevano le figurine su un tavolo e dando una manata sul tavolo stesso, vicino alla figurina, dovevi farla girare...più aumentava il numero delle figurine più era difficile....
> 
> Roma - Milan, Tribuna Tevere, 1 - 1




Con le figurine giocavamo a capanella !


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non certissima ma ero piccola credo intorno ai 7/8 anni...aspetto suggerimenti sull'anno esatto


Le frontiere agli stranieri furono riaperte nell'80...anno in cui Falcao sbarcò a Fiumicino....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le frontiere agli stranieri furono riaperte nell'80...anno in cui Falcao sbarcò a Fiumicino....


Confermo.
Però l'emozione di San siro stracolmo e lui che entra in campo è tra i ricordi più belli e vivi della mia infanzia.....


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

La prima volta che entrai a San Siro ero già grandicello, 18/19 anni credo, Inter - Roma.....quello stadio mette i brividi......


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La prima volta che entrai a San Siro ero già grandicello, 18/19 anni credo, Inter - Roma.....quello stadio mette i brividi......


Ci vado spesso e quando è pieno è veramente da brivido.......
abbiamo più o meno la stessa età io e te? Se posso...


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci vado spesso e quando è pieno è veramente da brivido.......
> abbiamo più o meno la stessa età io e te? Se posso...


Segno Zodiacale: Toro. Anno: 69


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Segno Zodiacale: Toro. Anno: 69


Segno zodiacale: Sagittario Anno: 70:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!


 Ciao Simy...tutto ok?Questa primavera anticipata rompe pero',se pi e caldo qua'figurati a Roma...che schifo.voglio la neve e il ghiaccio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Segno zodiacale: Sagittario Anno: 70:rotfl::rotfl:




Grande annata il 70, eh!


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy...tutto ok?Questa primavera anticipata rompe pero',se pi e caldo qua'figurati a Roma...che schifo.voglio la neve e il ghiaccio!


 è uno spettacolo sto sole! io adoro la primavera e l'estate!
:up:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci vado spesso e quando è pieno è veramente da brivido.......
> abbiamo più o meno la stessa età io e te? Se posso...


L'anno scorso mio figlio ci e'andato con amici a vedere un derby di sabato sera,non erano mai entrati a San Siro,e sono rimasti esterefatti,abituati al ns Dall'Ara....
Anche l'Olimpico,finale coppa Italia Bo-Pa(30 anni fa'...sic)non scherza...


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Segno zodiacale: Sagittario Anno: 70:rotfl::rotfl:


Segno zodiacale: Pesci, anno 1970:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Segno zodiacale: Pesci, anno 1970:up:



Ups!!!
Uao che avatar! :up:


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ups!!!
> Uao che avatar! :up:


sempre minnie è... ma .... un pò meno heidi no? 

E' il mio obbiettivo di fine dieta....... fra questi sei-sette anni ovvio.....


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Segno zodiacale: Pesci, anno 1970:up:


 complimenti per il nuovo avatar minnie!! però a me anche l'altro piaceva!!:up:


----------



## minnie (10 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> complimenti per il nuovo avatar minnie!! però a me anche l'altro piaceva!!:up:


 
Grasssssssssssie!


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

Ecco....e io adesso come faccio a leggere Topolino ? Eeehhh ?


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Grasssssssssssie!


 ora sei una topolona


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Segno zodiacale: Pesci, anno 1970:up:


:up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora sei una topolona



Una mia amica deve avere avuto una allucinazione, ma tutt'ora non lo ammette.
Mi ha raccontato, convintissima, di aver letto un fumetto di Topolino dove lui tradiva minnie. Mi descrisse la vignetta in cui lui, sul letto, si rimetteva i calzini e la topina con lui gli chiedeva "sei pentito ciccino?"

...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una mia amica deve avere avuto una allucinazione, ma tutt'ora non lo ammette.
> Mi ha raccontato, convintissima, di aver letto un fumetto di Topolino dove lui tradiva minnie. Mi descrisse la vignetta in cui lui, sul letto, si rimetteva i calzini e la topina con lui gli chiedeva "sei pentito ciccino?"
> 
> ...


 
Anche topolino un traditoreCadono tutte le certezze


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche topolino un traditoreCadono tutte le certezze



:rotfl: il fatto è che *non riesco a convincerla* che mai e poi mai avrebbero pubblicato una storia del genere su Topolino!!
Lei continua "no, no, te lo giuro, era proprio così, la stanza in penombra, e lei sul letto in sottoveste che gli dice "sei pentito ciccino?" te lo giuro, l'ho letta!!!"


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2011)

brutto topastro infingardo:racchia:


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: il fatto è che *non riesco a convincerla* che mai e poi mai avrebbero pubblicato una storia del genere su Topolino!!
> Lei continua "no, no, te lo giuro, era proprio così, la stanza in penombra, e lei sul letto in sottoveste che gli dice "sei pentito ciccino?" te lo giuro, l'ho letta!!!"


 no ti prego... topolino no!! mi crolla un mito!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no ti prego... topolino no!! mi crolla un mito!



:rotfl: maffigurati se hanno mai fatto una storia del genere!!!!
Chissà che si era fumata la mia amica! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: maffigurati se hanno mai fatto una storia del genere!!!!
> Chissà che si era fumata la mia amica! :rotfl:


 non era roba bona se gli ha fatto st'effetto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: maffigurati se hanno mai fatto una storia del genere!!!!
> Chissà che si era fumata la mia amica! :rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> non era roba bona se gli ha fatto st'effetto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Anni fà è uscito un film con Bentivoglio e altri che non ricordi
Erano affacciati sulla terrazza di Piazzale Michelangelo e guardavano il panorama
Sul più bello, mentre ti aspetti una frase romantica o un pensiero profondo uno dice "Ma secondo voi Topolino a Minnie se la ingroppa?" e gli altri in coro rispondono "No se la ingroppa Paperino" 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scusate ma io ogni volta che penso a Topolino mi viene in mente questa cosa e rido da sola


----------



## Tubarao (10 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anni fà è uscito un film con Bentivoglio e altri che non ricordi
> Erano affacciati sulla terrazza di Piazzale Michelangelo e guardavano il panorama
> Sul più bello, mentre ti aspetti una frase romantica o un pensiero profondo uno dice "Ma secondo voi Topolino a Minnie se la ingroppa?" e gli altri in coro rispondono "No se la ingroppa Paperino"
> 
> ...


E Pippo si gira i cannoni con Paperoga


----------



## passante (10 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una mia amica deve avere avuto una allucinazione, ma tutt'ora non lo ammette.
> Mi ha raccontato, convintissima, di aver letto un fumetto di Topolino dove lui tradiva minnie. Mi descrisse la vignetta in cui lui, sul letto, si rimetteva i calzini e la topina con lui gli chiedeva "sei pentito ciccino?"
> 
> ...


 il mio compagno è convinto di aver letto un fumetto dei peanuts dove c'è Lucy col pancione che dice "accidenti a te charlie brown!" :unhappy: forse erano compagni di scuola e leggevano gli stessi testi :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> il mio compagno è convinto di aver letto un fumetto dei peanuts dove c'è Lucy col pancione che dice "accidenti a te charlie brown!" :unhappy: forse erano compagni di scuola e leggevano gli stessi testi :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (10 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Segno zodiacale: Pesci, anno 1970:up:


 

Porcaccia la miseriaaaaaaaaaaaa

Con un avatar così tu sarai mia !!!!!!!!!!!

solo qualche domanda hai tuataggi?
usi smalto per le unghie?


----------



## minnie (11 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Porcaccia la miseriaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Con un avatar così tu sarai mia !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
... tatuaggio si, alla caviglia
smalto per unghie solo nei piedini rigorosamente rosso.
Banale vero? Ma lo sai.... sono una donnina banale, io.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## xfactor (11 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ... tatuaggio si, alla caviglia
> smalto per unghie solo nei piedini rigorosamente rosso.
> Banale vero? Ma lo sai.... sono una donnina banale, io.....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


 
odio lo smalto e anche i tatuaggi!

credo mi rifugerò tra le braccia di quinti....:spesa:


----------



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)

..........insomma  si viveva la vita in modo reale, siccome sono in partenza mi chiedevo .....ma i bambini di oggi dove sono?

Chi vive in città non può uscire per la delinquenza, non può giocare a pallone per il traffico, capanne????? ma neanche a parlarneChi vive invece in campagna invece può vivere ancora abbastanza serenamente , ma handicappato verso la modernizzazione


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ..........insomma  si viveva la vita in modo reale, siccome sono in partenza mi chiedevo .....ma i bambini di oggi dove sono?
> 
> Chi vive in città non può uscire per la delinquenza, non può giocare a pallone per il traffico, capanne????? ma neanche a parlarneChi vive invece in campagna invece può vivere ancora abbastanza serenamente , ma handicappato verso la modernizzazione


Eh ma oggi sono altri i problemi eh?
Io a sei anni, mi sentivo figo, avevo sei anni appunto ero grande e giravo con la bici da solo per le strade eh?
Era normale vedere i bambini in giro per il paese a giocare, da soli.
Oggi non è più così.


----------



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma oggi sono altri i problemi eh?
> Io a sei anni, mi sentivo figo, avevo sei anni appunto ero grande e giravo con la bici da solo per le strade eh?
> Era normale vedere i bambini in giro per il paese a giocare, da soli.
> Oggi non è più così.


.....ed è molto triste non vedere più la gioia dei bimbi!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> odio lo smalto e anche i tatuaggi!
> 
> credo mi rifugerò tra le braccia di quinti....:spesa:



Io ho 3 tatuaggi, tesoro!


----------



## minnie (14 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> odio lo smalto e anche i tatuaggi!
> 
> credo mi rifugerò tra le braccia di quinti....:spesa:


 ...... mi toccherà farmene una ragione...... 
..................................
Fatta.
:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ...... mi toccherà farmene una ragione......
> ..................................
> Fatta.
> :mexican:


 
:carneval:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho 3 tatuaggi, tesoro!


xfactor... t'ha detto male pure con quinti....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> ...... mi toccherà farmene una ragione......
> ..................................
> Fatta.
> :mexican:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Papero (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io ho 3 tatuaggi, tesoro!


oltretutto io non ti divido con nessuno di questo forummmaccio :up::carneval:


----------

